# Patent: 20x Zoom Optical Formula for 1\



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 16, 2018)

```
<a href="http://hi-lows-note.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2018-02-15">Three patents related</a> to a 20x zoom lens optical formulas for 1″ sensors have appeared.</p>
<p><img class="size-full wp-image-33745 alignnone" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/1.gif" alt="" width="350" height="234" /></p>
<p><a href="https://www.j-platpat.inpit.go.jp/web/PU/JPA_H30025623/CD191AB996E891A9A10210665B8F3EAA"><strong>P2018-25623A</strong></a>

<strong>Specification and lens arrangement of embodiment 2</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Zoom ratio: 20.00</li>
<li>Focal length: 8.50 54.45 170.00 mm</li>
<li>F No.: 2.70 3.96 4.50</li>
<li>Half image angle: 37.14 7.74 2.49</li>
<li>Image height: 6.44 7.40 7.40 mm</li>
<li>Lens length: 144.32 144.32 144.32</li>
<li>Back focus: 11.37 11.37 11.37 mm</li>
</ul>
<p><img class="size-full wp-image-33746 alignnone" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/2.gif" alt="" width="350" height="218" /></p>
<p><a href="https://www.j-platpat.inpit.go.jp/web/PU/JPA_H30025624/CD191AB996E891A916533AE4863904AF"><strong>P2018-25624A</strong></a>

<strong>Specification and lens arrangement of embodiment 5</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Zoom ratio: 20.00</li>
<li>Focal length: 8.30 55.00 166.00 mm</li>
<li>F No.: 2.70 4.80 5.60</li>
<li>Half image angle: 37.84 7.67 2.56</li>
<li>Image height: 6.45 7.41 7.41 mm</li>
<li>Lens length: 149.39 149.39 149.39 mm</li>
<li>Back focus: 13.43 13.43 13.43 mm</li>
</ul>
<p><img class="size-full wp-image-33747 alignnone" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/3.gif" alt="" width="350" height="189" /></p>
<p><a href="https://www.j-platpat.inpit.go.jp/web/PU/JPA_H30025625/CD191AB996E891A976C173E3CB759E0F"><strong>P2018-25625A</strong></a>

<strong>Specification and lens arrangement of embodiment 1</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Zoom ratio: 19.50</li>
<li>Focal length: 10.60 72.07 206.68</li>
<li>F No.: 3.61 3.61 3.61</li>
<li>Half image angle: 36.10 5.85 2.03</li>
<li>Image height: 7.41 7.41 7.41</li>
<li>Lens length: 198.01 198.01 198.01</li>
<li>Back focus: 30.92 37.81 16.95</li>
</ul>
<p>Currently, we can only confirm that one PowerShot G series camera in coming in 2018.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## canonnews (Feb 16, 2018)

I was going to post these, however I looked closer and they didn't look like 1" unless there was allot of manipulation happening at the wide angle.

1" diagonal is around 15.9mm, so the half of that is 7.95mm

so the wide angle end is going to be distorted and reduced in resolution if it's stretched to fit a 1" sensor size


----------



## bholliman (Feb 16, 2018)

I've experimented with the super zoom P&S cameras in stores and wonder who is buying them. 

Sure, you can zoom in to the FF equivalent of 1000mm, but with a small sensor and relatively slow zoom lens, the light gathered will be limited and resulting image quality poor in direct sunlight and terrible in anything less.


----------



## mistaspeedy (Feb 16, 2018)

The last two Canon Powershot cameras that I owned were as follows:

Canon Powershot a640 (from 2006 bought new)
Canon Powershot SX130IS (from 2010 bought new)

I bought them back in the day when I had no idea about cameras.

You really had to be a perfectionist to squeeze some decent images out of them. I hacked them both with CHDK to shoot raw (DNG).

After carefully nailing the exposure at base ISO, and with careful sharpening and noise reduction, the images look nice, sharp and noise free at 50% width/height.

My next step forward was a used 20D which totally blew both out of the water, even though it is much older.

I'm curious how far we've come in compact camera image quality since then.


----------



## SkynetTX (Feb 16, 2018)

I've recently bought a PowerShot SX620 HS for my mother because the 1200D I've originally wanted her to use is now too heavy for her to walk around in a city for hours and sometimes the lenses (and the camera) are just too big to take a good photo.
Even the kit lens was too large to fit between the bars of the cages of the horses in Lipica, Slovenija, while the SX620 is small enough to put it behind the bars and take a shot of the horse without them appearing on it. Of course, the Image Quality is not as good as it could have been if we could use the 1200D but it's acceptable.
So sometimes we do need superzoom. A point and shoot with an APS-C sensor and 10x or 15x zoom (between 20 and 360 mm) would be great if Canon could keep it smaller than 34 mm in depth with relatively fast apertures (f/3.3-5).


----------



## okaro (Feb 17, 2018)

canonnews said:


> I was going to post these, however I looked closer and they didn't look like 1" unless there was allot of manipulation happening at the wide angle.
> 
> 1" diagonal is around 15.9mm, so the half of that is 7.95mm
> 
> so the wide angle end is going to be distorted and reduced in resolution if it's stretched to fit a 1" sensor size



Look at the focal lengths. They are for one inch. The first is 24-480 mm equiv, the second same and the third probably 28-546 mm and it would be with a constant aperture. A long zoom in a compact camera with one inch sensor would be nice.


----------



## Shellbo6901 (Feb 19, 2018)

if the g3x were to be upgraded with a lower mm I wouldn't be disappointed... if it were a tad lighter than it. i prefer canons to any other companys super zoom.


----------

